
Twitter’s Salvation Is Staring It Right in the Face - mcnabj
https://medium.com/@diymanik/twitter-s-salvation-is-staring-it-right-in-the-face-3e8b3f3b82df#.c46m9p748
======
jonbarcus
Actually a pretty solid idea for Twitter to consider.

The actual new feature that he mentioned that is kind of like a snippet tool
allowing you to drag and drop or otherwise add tweets to a "story" or
something you create is a thoroughly nifty idea...and one that I might attempt
to tackle after going through the Twitter API docs this weekend.

